

WebGL in Internet Explorer 11 - killwhitey
http://withinwindows.com/within-windows/2013/3/30/blues-clues-how-to-enable-webgl-in-internet-explorer-11

======
randomfool
Would they support the same WebGL JS API? If so, then what is the point of
using HLSL rather than GLSL?

Hopefully they just happen to have HLSL support now because it was easy and
are still working on GLSL. Otherwise it's not WebGL.

------
artificialidiot
If history is any indication, it won't be WebGL but WebDX and we'll at least
write both glsl and hlsl if not directx adapted to javascript outright.

They can alternatively just require at least opengl es 2.0 support installed
through gfx driver, thus only working on desktop machines. Not that it will
make their plans of phone+tablet+desktop unification easier but, hey, it might
shut up whining hipster developers for at least a few years until the
realization that MS intentionally underdelivers dawns on them.

------
surrealize
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet
Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_WEBGL_HLSL_SHADERS]
"iexplore.exe"=dword:00000001

Ack, I hope GLSL shaders are well supported. It would be terrible to have to
write a whole second set of shaders in HLSL for IE.

~~~
typpo
I agree that GLSL shader support would be awesome, but if IE didn't support
GLSL we wouldn't have to hand-write our HLSL. Chrome and Firefox for Windows
already use ANGLE, which translates GLSL shaders to HLSL [1].

Unfortunately, complex renderings can produce some tough-to-debug problems
when things get lost in translation. The good news is that ANGLE is still
quite good, actively improving, and it allows automatic translation of GLSL to
HLSL.

[1] <https://code.google.com/p/angleproject/>

